# April 17 Mosquito Open (Bass)



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

OMBTT & SEOLTT are hosting the 2nd Annaul open at Mosquito Lake April 17.
5 Fish Limit fish alone or with Partner and we are already getting a good number of entry's.

http://www.ombtt.com/mosquito_april__2_.pdf


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i had fun at this tourney last year and will most like be there again. very well run tourney


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

wish i could but thats same date for the x,series, or i be all over it,for sure thnks ill pass the word i got some guy that can get in it,


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I sure wish we would not have conflicted this year we will loose some boats due to that. I know Nick already said he will not be able to make it. I wished we lived closer (3 hours away)we would change the date for sure. Maybe the July 10th date we will be ok for the second one.

http://www.ombtt.com/mosquito_april__2_.pdf


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

ya me to well the 10th is good im open for that one and so will all the others,its going to be day after a nother tourn,so you should have a good turn out,markfish


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

anyone need a partner for this?


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Well this is the week of the tournament and of course mother nature is going to make me dress warm. We will have coffee at the ramp and drinks afterwards I hope to see everyone show up thats not fishing x-series. We always enjoy Mosquito I think it the best lake in the state. I will move the take off to 7:00am on Sunday so we have plenty of time for people to sign up.


Jami Norman


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

Jami, spoke to you on the phone earlier. Thanks again for all of the help. Looking forward to being rained or snowed on Sunday now lol!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i will be freezing my ,ss off for the 3rd weekend in a row this weather is kicking are ,ss and im getting sick of it wheres the dam warm weather at well iron men come on out,good luck to all and stay warm,ha,ha


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Do you guys know of any tournaments I could enter with a smaller/older boat? I don't want to be surrounded by guys in $50k Rangers.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

These open tournaments have a wide variety of anglers and boats. Many of the teams fishing will not have the big boats so come fish with us. You will see some small aluminum boats fishing as well.


Thanks, jami


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Cool, that sounds great alumking. I won't be able to catch this tourney, as I'll be in NC. I'll keep my eyes peeled for the next one. Don't get me wrong... I'm not saying that everyone in a $50k boat is a jerk. I've actually talked to some that were down to earth and nice... but there are a lot that are just plain stuck up, and think the boat is going to fill their livewells.


----------

